# Anxiety HELP!



## jv (Feb 1, 2002)

I am having, and always do have, extreme anxiety when I plan on a social event knowing that the Bathroom issues will become twice fold just because there will not be a good bathroom all day. I am on Zoloft and also have ativan when needed, which I will take, but my anxiety can even overcome the medicine. I know this sounds silly but I will be on a Mardi Gras Float this weekend and I am about to go crazy with worry. The only bathroom will be on the float with about 20 other people. When I get extremely nervous, I have "the big D" just because of my nerves. I have already planed on taking imodium days before and the day of, but sometimes this does not even help. How do I cope with my fears and not let them over take my emotions? How does one not say I will just stay home and not subject myself to this mental abuse. I am 30 and need to maintain some quality of life. Help!!!! I wish I could go and have a good time and not worry about this #### for one day!!!!


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hi JV,It may sound silly to other people, but not to us. We've all been there.Try reading this link: http://mentalhelp.net/psyhelp/chap14/chap14m.htm Here is a quote from it:"Lazarus (1971) calls this the blow-up method because the behavior is blown up to such an extreme that it becomes humorous or ridiculous. He describes a young man with sweaty palms. Lazarus told him to avoid wiping his palms and, in fact, to try to flood the other person with his sweat. He also had the young man imagine perspiration gushing out of his palms, spraying all over other people, and flowing across the floor. He might even imagine going outside and washing the cars with the endless sweat pouring out of his palms and so on, until the fantasy becomes crazy and funny."What's happening is that fear of D is causing D. So instead of being afraid of D, try to have as much D as possible. Imagine that you want to overflow that bathroom on the float. Imagine that while on the float, you intend to create enough D to fertilize the state of Nebraska. That removes the fear of D, because you now want it. Have you ever had this happen? When you're about to go somewhere, your gut starts to gurgle & you say "Good - I wanted that before I leave so I can get as much out as possible". Then you run to the bathroom & nothing will come out, & it stops gurgling? If so, you've already used this technique without knowing it.I've found this to be good for short term emergencies, along with immodium & avoiding food triggers for a day or so beforehand. For the long term, I guess everyone here (me too!!) will probably suggest you look the information on Mike's tapes. But that isn't going to help you this weekend.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LTL LOL!! Lazarus seems to have a good & humorous way of dealing with this JV. You know, just to help you out quick for Saturday, it isn't a bad exercise to do.







Also, there is a difference between projecting the worst and planning for the worst. Plan, don't project. AND expect the best. Expect to NOT have problems instead. As Eric told me "positive breeds positive". LTL is correct in saying that just worrying about having D can bring it on. So 'think positive' isn't just a platitude in this case.







Don't forget to remind us on Friday too and of course we will all be sending our positive vibes too.







Hang in there jv and we will help you get a grip on this for more long term symptom management.







BQ


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

BQ, glad I could interject some humor into your day.







The problem that jv describes is called "anticipatory anxiety", and according to Viktor Frankl (once Europe's leading psychiatrist), there is a lot of value in being able to laugh at yourself & distance yourself from the problem. I looked through Frankl's book to try to find a good quote for jv, but there's so much good stuff that it's beyond me to type it. jv, you might want to pick up a copy of "Man's search for meaning" at your local bookstore. It's a small paperback, about $6, and is perennially popular, so they should have it in stock. There are two parts. Part one describes Frankl's experiences in the Nazi death camps. Part two describes "Logotherapy in a Nutshell". While he doesn't mention IBS, he does mention other problems that are brought about by anticipatory anxiety (profuse sweating, stuttering, etc.), and how to use Logotherapy to deal with them. It is an amazingly simple and effective technique - one person remained cured for 20 years. Another was cured after a single session. I found it very useful - though it did not cure me, it is great to have in an emergency.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

JV, I'm married to one of those wild La. cajuns! Sure is a lotta MardiGras festivities going on over there and here in East Texas!







The only thing I can offer in a hurry is to take some warm relaxing baths, get good sleep, avoid any bad foods or booze leading up to the party and practice sitting down and "deep breathing" all the way to your tummy. Tell yourself to "Relax deeply now" as you're relaxing at home and if you have a problem later just close your eyes and take deep breaths into the tummy and repeat the "relax deeply now" phrase for some relief! Longer term get Mike's Audioprogram100 mentioned here and get it under control completely. I had the identical problem with "anticipatory" anxiety and it can be overcome. I don't have it anymore after 35yrs of IBS/D and NO medicines at all! Best wishes for a fun time, NorbPS: Go read the thread by BQ "Learn about Hypnosis" and the thread by Marilyn "Mike's informational postings". Ask questions,read others successes!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh LTL I remember this from College.... it is all coming back to me now.







But I must say you gave a great example for JV to use for the weekend. JV Hang in there, I really think you ought to try LTL's idea. It makes great sense and it will make ya chuckle anyway.







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

As a (former)speech pathologist, I can concur. While working with stutterers I told them to stutter on purpose, their worst blocks on every word and on every sound... Guess what? Clear speech!They were also able to sing, or talk to animals without stuttering! The mind is a powerful thing, isn't it!Also have read "Man's Search for Meaning" though I think we are still searching sometimes!And message to BQ... yes, I know, I have lots to do, but I couldn't resist taking a break and a peek! LOL







Just had to pop in here!Thanks, LTL, very interesting reading; I remembered this from way back when, and forgotten it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks BQ & Marilyn for the positive comments. I've posted about this technique a few times & that's the first time that I've gotten that kind of feedback.To my knowledge, I'm the only IBSer on the planet who uses this, but it works well & we need to let others know about it. Especially people like jv, who come here because of an upcoming immediate event (wedding, vacation, etc.). So I'm glad that the two of you have heard of it before, & acknowledge the value of trying it for IBS.







Who knows? Maybe if we hypno folks got some people in the larger groups to try it & validate it, they might be more open to our hypno suggestions (no pun intended)







As a final note, I must give credit where credit is due. It wasn't really my idea to be the first to use this. I was praying for help & felt that God led me to this book (MSFM). I had no idea why & didn't know that there was a logotherapy section in the book. But once I read it, I immediately saw the applicability to IBS.


----------

